# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux what is shell?

## srinu.tenali

tell me differeent types of shells in unix

----------


## prabhu_81

shell scripting in unix and linux are the same..

----------


## jaykanthk

Shell is a command line interface. means in a text based operation system.

----------


## jaykanthk

Shell is a command line interface. means in a text based operation system.

----------


## jaykanthk

File system depending on inode nubmers
inode having starting address of the boot block. inode having lot of data. each inode
accupy 64kb size.

----------

